# A Follicle Question



## vicky2011 (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Peter, 

I've asked the nurses and they have suggested that I ask you the same question. 

I wonder if you can explain something to me. Over the last few days, I have been going for scans to see how well my follicles have been developing. but it appears that just as I was preparing for the big day! (tomorrow) for my insemination My follicles have just stoped growing, they kind of start off ok, look as if they are on target for the right size and then where as everybody elses will increase further in size, my ones appear to just stop and then start to decrease in size. Have you heard of this happening before? 

I've been told to start taking Merional Injections, during my next cycle. I'm assuming this will trick the follicles to just keep on going, but will this kick start my own body in to doing what it should be doing? I'm 34 is this anything to do with the menopause?

Thank you in advance,

Vicky


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

vicky2011 said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> I've asked the nurses and they have suggested that I ask you the same question.
> 
> ...


----------

